# Wall Switches



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Another small thing I did today was to make the wall switches more intuitive to use. As delivered, what switch operated which light made absolutely no sense.







As an example, in the bathroom there is a double switch box (2 single swiches side by side) one that operates a light in the middle of the room and the other operates a light over the sink. You would think that the 2 swiches would operate the lights closest to each switch. NOT!! So I unscrewed the switches and moved wires to make things more sensible. Same thing with the 4 switches in the bedroom.....they were completely random in my opinion. So I moved wires there too. A quick thing to do and no worry about getting shocked either because it's battery voltage (12 volts).

I wonder if anyone else thinks these swiches would make more sense/be more intuitive if hooked up differently. But I also suspect that when assembled, nobody pays any attention to what wire goes to what switch.

Bill


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The one thing I hate is the four switches should be at the rear door that is the door we use all the time unless the slide is in. They really don't give any thought to switch locations and functions if you ever have time pull out the converter or drop the underbelly between loose connnections and sloppy workmanship if I did work like that I would be out of a job.

I'll shut up now

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I finally found a use for the label maker I got for Christmas -- i labeled many of the switches -- looks pretty good actually


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i to am going to label the four switches.

darrel


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Labeled mine too. Those things are cool. I even labeled all my tool boxes, and my parts bin, both laptops, if I could get the dog to stand still long enough, I would have labeled him too......(anyone who has met my dog knows that's not true







)

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The DW labeled them before I had a chance to move them to a more logical configuration. No chance I am going to move them now unless asked!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep, did it in my Outback and doing it in the Raptor too.
















The Raptor has this great control panel, but you tell me what the difference between Porch & Patio light is? The difference... same light fixture one turns on a white light the other an amber light. Like I'll ever remember which is which, heck I get my kids names confused part of the time... now I know why my dad called both my brother and I Sam!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

[quote name='Y-Guy' date='Jun 22 2005, 11:15 PM']
Yep, did it in my Outback and doing it in the Raptor too.
















....uh, whose Outback?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We also labeled our light switches
But kids still hit the wrong one at times








Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Y,

That looks like the instument panel on the space shuttle.









Bill


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Just picked up our Outback yesterday....during the PDI the tech was showing us the switch panel (took him a few minutes to figure out what switch did what)...first thing DW and I said was to label all of the switches before our first trip (along with a bunch of other mods we thought of during the walk through). I guess I'm going to be in "mod mode" for a long time!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, did it in my Outback and doing it in the Raptor too.
> ...


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

We to borrowed a label maker as well to identify each switch.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL... some habits die hard!


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> The one thing I hate is the four switches should be at the rear door that is the door we use all the time unless the slide is in. They really don't give any thought to switch locations and functions if you ever have time pull out the converter or drop the underbelly between loose connnections and sloppy workmanship if I did work like that I would be out of a job.
> 
> I'll shut up now
> 
> ...


I agree!







Or at least put another set of switches by the back door. So far I think only the 27RSDS has this. You have to walk all the way from the back door to the front door just to turn on a light.









Chris.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I still don't understand why interior light sw. that the kids might need to use are almost mounted on the ceiling, (well high on the kitchen cabinet wall, at least in the 21RS), while all the level and waterheater, etc. switches are mounted at the perfect height for small children looking for a light switch. These are all switches they don't need to mess with.









Just one of those Andy Rooney, 'Did you ever wonder why...' questions.









Dreamtimers


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

going to label my switches today as well...

I flip the wrong one everytime!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

the 28 RSDS could also use a switched light by the rear door. I usually just leave the switch on and use the toggle at each individual light. Does the kids no good but it works for me.

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I marked mine with a sharpie. Then about two weeks later I found by Brother label maker I forgot I had.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Barry,

Labeling the switches is one of the easiest and must useful mods you wil ever do on your Outback.







Don't forget the switches in the bathroom.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I used a lable maker last week and now have all the switches labled. Turned out great. sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

DW and kids are still waiting for me to label them.
I have them memorized








I guess I better label them for everyone else.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Labelled mine as well. Kiddies are still too short to reach them









RCCL - Welcome back - Check out the a couple Rallies that are on the go. Niagara Falls in the summer has 20+ Outbackers signed up.









Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I did the 2 fold method.

I rewired the switches to make more sense, and then labeled them.

Now, the top 2 are for the spotlights, left switch works the left light, etc.

Bottom 2 are for yellow door light on left and interior on right.

Also labeled the bathroom switches, fan and light, and the slide out switch.

Steve


----------

